# +++ RACE TO SKY, 31.08.2008, 37691 Höxter/Boffzen



## uwero (4. Juli 2008)

Der Name ist Programm:

Am 31.08.2008 findet in 37691 Boffzen (2km von Höxter/Weserbergland entfernt) das 1. RACE TO SKY für Hobbyfahrer statt. Wesentlichster Bestandteil des Cross-Country-Rennens ist das 3-malige Erklimmen der sogenannten Himmelsleiter. Die Himmelsleiter führt über ca. 200Hm immer geradeaus und steil in den Solling. Anschließend warten nette Schotterpassagen, Wiesenwege und Single-Trails.

Das Rennen ist das 6. Rennen in der www.challenge4mtb.de. 

Start und Ziel ist an der Grillhütte in Boffzen. Die Teilnehmerzahl ist auf 150 Starter limitiert - wer zuerst kommt ist dabei.

Da die Region Weserbergland/Solling über ausgezeichnete Tourenmöglichkeiten verfügt bieten wir auch eine günstige Zeltmöglichkeit am vereinszugehörigen Bootshaus in Höxter an (5/Nacht/Person). Bei schlechtem Wetter kann auch in den Räumen übernachtet werden.

Nähere Informationen unter www.wassersport-hoexter.de, Link Race to Sky. Anmeldungen unter www.sportident.com

Wir freuen uns auf Eure Teilnahme!


----------



## s.till (5. Juli 2008)

Ich bin dabei !!! Wir sehen uns in Boffzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratpack (6. Juli 2008)

hmm, steil bergauf, hhmmm
na wir sind auf alle Fälle dabei!
Gruß Team Rat Pack


----------



## xbiker1000 (11. Juli 2008)

Freu mich schon, gruß Lars


----------



## Peter88 (14. Juli 2008)

Jo wird sicher super.

Der Radsportclub Lübbecke ist auch am start

Bis denn....
Peter


----------



## uwero (6. August 2008)

Noch eine Info da einige Respekt vor der Steigung der Himmelsleiter geäußert haben:

An Tagen mit "guten Beinen" fährt man auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt und auf dem 5./6. Ritzel (bei 9-fach Kassette ). Fahrtdauer bergauf ca. 10 Minuten.

Wer Lust hat kann die Strecke vorher besichtigen, schickt mir einfach eine PN, dann machen wir einen Termin aus.

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## uwero (7. August 2008)

Es gibt jetzt einen Termin für die Streckenbesichtigung:

Sa. 09.08.2008, 10.00h, Treffpunkt an der Grillhütte in Boffzen. 

Die Grillhütte ist ganz einfach zu finden: nach Boffzen fahren, dann ich Richtung Neuhaus orientieren, kurz vor dem Ortsende gibt es eine Hinweistafel Grillhütte (Abzweigung nach links, Strasse "Hoppenberg"). Etwas oberhalb der Grillhütte gibt es einen Wanderparkplatz. Hartmut für Euch gilt: aus Richtung Neuhaus gleich nach dem Ortsschild 1. Strasse nach rechts abbiegen.


----------



## ratpack (7. August 2008)

uwero schrieb:


> Noch eine Info da einige Respekt vor der Steigung der Himmelsleiter geäußert haben



Letztendlich ist das alles NUR Training für "A Hard Day's Work"

 Dieter


----------



## s.till (7. August 2008)

ratpack schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist das alles NUR Training für "A Hard Day's Work"




so wirds warscheinlich sein


----------



## uwero (7. August 2008)

1 Runde Race to Sky = max. 30min und ca. 200Hm. 
A Hard Days Work = 8h. 
Jetzt kommt der gute alte Dreisatz ins Spiel, Ergebnis: 8h = 3.200Hm - das ist ja fast Salzkammergut-Trophy-Niveau. 

Also ratpack hat recht, wir trainieren beim Race to Sky alle für´s 8h-Rennen. Da soll einer sagen in der www.challenge4mtb.de wird nix geboten ....


----------



## s.till (7. August 2008)

Abwechslungreich ists auf jeden Fall.. aber wenn ich mir Uwes recht Logisch ausseehende rechnung ansehe dann überlege ich mir das mit den 8h aber nochmal lieber dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratpack (9. August 2008)

Hallo,
Uwe rechnet ja die "Race to Sky"-Runde hoch. Bei "A Hard Day's Work" ist es ja viiiieeel flacher.
Außerdem: Dem Dreisatz hab ich schon in der Schule misstraut.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## uwero (11. August 2008)

Hallo,

am Samstag haben wir eine erste Streckenbesichtigung durchgeführt. Die Strecke wurde als gut fahrbar eingestuft. Beim Radeln auf der Himmelsleiter reichte die Luft sogar noch für ein nettes Schwätzchen. 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## ratpack (11. August 2008)

uwero schrieb:


> für einen nettes Schätzchen.
> Gruß Uwe



Für ein nettes Schätzchen ... soso, also ich glaub, ich melde mich da auch mal an.


----------



## uwero (11. August 2008)

cool, ach Dieter, Du leist immer so genau ....

Damit es nicht zu Verwirrungen kommt füge ich mal das "w" ein.

Viele Grüße
Uwe


.... irgendwie tippe ich heute zu schnell, oder ich habe eine buchstabenfressende Tastatur ....


----------



## Amitab (11. August 2008)

Ich werde mir das wohl eher als Zuschauer ansehen, das fahren selbst überlasse ich dann diejenigen die mehr Ausdauer haben.

Gruß Jan


----------



## uwero (11. August 2008)

Amitab schrieb:


> Ich werde mir das wohl eher als Zuschauer ansehen, das fahren selbst überlasse ich dann diejenigen die mehr Ausdauer haben.
> 
> Gruß Jan



Hallo Jan,

da brauchst Du nur für ca. 1 Stunde Ausdauer, ist nur unwesentlich hügeliger als der Weserradweg 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.till (11. August 2008)

Amitab schrieb:


> Ich werde mir das wohl eher als Zuschauer ansehen, das fahren selbst überlasse ich dann diejenigen die mehr Ausdauer haben.
> 
> Gruß Jan



och komm schon jan  das bissl radfahren wirst du schon schaffen!! wir sehen uns beim training! 
svenja


----------



## Amitab (12. August 2008)

Hmmm, na gut. Habt mich überzeugt. Dann muss ich in den nächsten Tagen noch viel trainieren. Am Samstag bin ich beim Training dabei, dann bin ich mal gespannt was für ein Tempo ihr an den Tag legt 

Nun erstmal schauen wie das bei SPORTident mit der Anmeldung läuft...

Gruß Jan


----------



## uwero (12. August 2008)

Amitab schrieb:


> ...Am Samstag bin ich beim Training dabei, dann bin ich mal gespannt was für ein Tempo ihr an den Tag legt
> 
> Gruß Jan



Da fahren wir dann absichtlich langsam ....


----------



## ratpack (12. August 2008)

Hallo Uwe,
leider hab ich mir meine Achilles-Sehne überdehnt, so muss ich leider auf das Rennen verzichten. Wäre also nett, wenn du das w wieder streichst, da mir nun das mit dem Schätzchen besser gefallen würde.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## uwero (13. August 2008)

Hmmm, schlecht und schade ...., zunächst gute Besserung! Ich hoffe, dass das Team Ratpack trotzdem zahlreich am Start ist. Bleibt es bei der Vereinbarung, dass Du als Streckensprecher aktiv bist?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## uwero (13. August 2008)

ratpack schrieb:


> Wäre also nett, wenn du das w wieder streichst, da mir nun das mit dem Schätzchen besser gefallen würde.
> Gruß Dieter



Sag mal die bevorzugten Daten als PN durch (x/y/z cm). Mal sehen was sich machen lässt ...


----------



## uoberdiek (13. August 2008)

Hi Leute,
wenn Ihr mit den HM keine Probleme habt und Eure Luft danach noch ausreicht, seid Ihr herzlich willkommen zu einem Ritt im schönen Göttingen. Merkt Euch mal: Sonntag, 7.9.2008: Göttinger MTB-Marathon und CC-Rennen für den guten Zweck. Mehr Infos unter www.runandbike4help.de

viele flotte Höhenmeter und Gruß aus GÖ


----------



## uwero (13. August 2008)

Hi uoberdiek,

schon vorgemerkt - wir kommen mit einigen Fahrern. Kommt Ihr auch zu unserem Rennen?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## uoberdiek (13. August 2008)

Hi Uwe,
ob wir zu Eurem Rennen kommen, kann ich definitiv ausschließen. Ob ich komme hängt auch ein bischen von "Zierenberg" ab. Unser Verein ist eigentlich nur Veranstalter und kein reiner Sportverein, sodass ich mich eher als "lonely biker" bezeichnen müsste. Wenn ich Zierenberg relativ gut überstehe, steht einem Start bei Euch nichts im Wege (bin eher nicht der Typ für lange Anstiege).

Also erstmal so long,
Uwe


----------



## uwero (13. August 2008)

Dann sehen wir uns am Sonntag, wir sind auch in Zierenberg. Du erkennst uns an den Merida-Trikots und Bikes.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sir-florian (13. August 2008)

In Zierenberg bin ich auch! seid ihr auch für die 55km gemeldet? Wie ist die Strecke so? Gut für nen heißen Reifen?


----------



## uwero (14. August 2008)

sir-florian schrieb:


> In Zierenberg bin ich auch! seid ihr auch für die 55km gemeldet? Wie ist die Strecke so? Gut für nen heißen Reifen?



Hi,

ja, allerdings bevorzugen wir wie üblich die ganz kurze Strecke. Wir sehen uns!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Mr.Fox 1 (14. August 2008)

uwero schrieb:


> Der Name ist Programm:
> 
> Am 31.08.2008 findet in 37691 Boffzen (2km von Höxter/Weserbergland entfernt) das 1. RACE TO SKY für Hobbyfahrer statt. Wesentlichster Bestandteil des Cross-Country-Rennens ist das 3-malige Erklimmen der sogenannten Himmelsleiter. Die Himmelsleiter führt über ca. 200Hm immer geradeaus und steil in den Solling. Anschließend warten nette Schotterpassagen, Wiesenwege und Single-Trails.
> 
> ...


Hallo Uwe

Werde am Rennen nicht teilnehmen hatte ja versprochen mit zu fahren.Geht leider nicht da ich mir die Bänder am Fuß abgerissen habe.Lasse mich aber trotzdem sehen bestimmt !!!
Gruß  Klaus


----------



## uwero (14. August 2008)

Hallo Klaus, gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## Mr.Fox 1 (15. August 2008)

Hey Uwe

Werde leider nicht starten obwohl ich es gesagt hatte
Habe mir leider die Bänder am Fuß abgerissen,und muß eine Pause einlegen.Werde mich aber trotzdem mal sehen lassen!!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Peter88 (16. August 2008)

mmm dürfen Lizenzfaher etwar nicht starten?


----------



## uwero (16. August 2008)

Peter88 schrieb:


> mmm dürfen Lizenzfaher etwar nicht starten?



Klar kannst Du starten, die Wertung findet ab 3 Lizenzern statt.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Peter88 (17. August 2008)

Super!


----------



## MUD´doc (19. August 2008)

1a
Hab ein paar Plakate für das Rennen erhalten und werde die diese Woche in meiner Heimatstadt unters Volk bringen. 
Gruß | MUD´doc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (19. August 2008)

Morgen ab 17.30h besteht nochmals die Möglichkeit zur Streckenbesichtigung. Treffpunkt Grillhütte in Boffzen (Anfahrt siehe oben). 

Wir sind bis ca. 19.00h auf der Strecke.

Nächsten Samstag kann die Strecke ebenfalls besichtigt werden, Infos folgen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## uwero (24. August 2008)

Hallo,

wir haben uns enstchieden die Anmeldefrist zu verlängern, siehe www.wassersport-hoexter.de, Link Race to Sky.


----------



## {Sagittarius} (25. August 2008)

Hallo,

an alle die sich noch nicht entschieden haben.
Jetzt noch schnell anmelden, denn die Strecke ist gut und es wird ein tolles MTB-Race. Hier kann jeder zeigen was er kann (Mädchen; Jungen; Frauen; Männer).
Onlineanmeldug erwünscht, Nachmeldung möglich. 

Auch Zuschauer sind herzlich eingeladen. Bratwurst; Steak; Kuchen; Kaffee für jeden ist was dabei.

Infos: www.wassersport-hoexter.de

Gruß Norbert


----------



## {Sagittarius} (25. August 2008)

Hallo,

was ich noch sagen wollte:
Ich fahre auch mit, das erhöht eure Chance nicht letzter zu werden 
Also traut euch.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## s.till (25. August 2008)

Norbert, sei nicht immer so pessimistisch 

Es haben sich mitlerweile doch eineige mehr angemeldet, so freuen wir uns alle auf ein spannendes Rennen !!!

Ich seh euch ALLE (  ) am Sonntag in Boffzen


----------



## Amitab (25. August 2008)

Naja, das mit dem "letzten" wird wohl eher mir zugeschoben, wie ich das so beim Training sehe.

Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amitab (28. August 2008)

Hallo, 

na wir werden wohl ein klasse Wetter bekommen, 25 Grad sicherlich. 
Nachdem ich nun die Strecke ein paar mal gefahren bin find ich die nun soooo schwer garnicht mehr. Man gewöhnt sich dran 

Die Teilnehmer sind stark gestiegen, wer noch mit will sollte sich besser schnell anmelden bevor die max. Teilnehmerzahl erreicht ist.

Gruß Jan


----------



## uwero (28. August 2008)

Hallo Jan,

ja Du hast recht, inzwischen haben wir fast 130 Anmeldungen. Sehr erfreulich ist, dass viele neue MTB´ler und Kinder dabei sind. 

Wir haben das Rennen ja auch bewusst für Neulinge und Kids geplant. Am WE soll es mi. 26° geben, perfekt!

Ab 140 Teilnehmern werden wir die Starterliste zumachen. Heute ist der letzte Tag für die Online-Anmeldung!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Apollon (29. August 2008)

uwero schrieb:


> Ab 140 Teilnehmern werden wir die Starterliste zumachen.
> Gruß Uwe



heisst das, das auch nachmeldungen nicht mehr möglich sind? spiele mit dem gedanke auch zu kommen  kanns jedoch leider erst kurzfristig entscheiden... wär schade wenns an einer starterbegrenzung scheitern würde

gruss


----------



## uwero (30. August 2008)

Ja, Du kannst noch mitfahren, komm´morgen bis spätestens 11.00h nach Boffzen.

Gute Anreise Uwe


----------



## uoberdiek (31. August 2008)

Hallo Uwe und alle die in Boffzen gefahren sind:
RESPEKT für die tolle Veranstaltung. Der Grillplatz samt Trail ist ideal gewählt worden. Schade das an der Himmelsleiter kein Schatten war, ich hatte nach dem Erklimmen immer das Gefühl völlig ausgedorrt zu sein. Dafür waren die schönen und langen Abfahrten mehr als Entschädigung.
Also für Euren "Erstling" super gelungen.
Man sieht sich hoffentlich am 7.9. in Göttingen (www.runandbike4help.de) 
Gruß aus GÖ, Uwe


----------



## ratpack (31. August 2008)

Ganz klar:
Das war eine Spitzenveranstaltung, besser kann man es kaum noch machen. 
Hier haben Mountainbiker für Mountainbiker organisiert. Eben ein Besuch bei Freunden. Wer nicht da war hat etwas verpasst.
Wir sehen uns am 21.Sept. bei "A Hard Day's Work"
Dieter


----------



## Stronglight (31. August 2008)

Jau, war super! Und das Wetter passte auch, auch wenn ich bei der Auffahrt kurz vor'm kochen war 

Nur man hätte den 14 Jährigen Lizenzfahrer ja wohl ruhig mit in die Hobbywertung nehmen können, denn wenn die Lizenzfahrer schon in einem Topf geworfen werden, dann sollte man evtl. über Altersgrenzen nachdenken - sonst fehlt den jüngsten ja jegliche Motivation...


----------



## s.till (31. August 2008)

Sooooooooooooooo. Das Rennen ist vorbei. Ich hoffe, es hat allen Spaß gemacht. Die Ergebnisse sind auf unserer seite ( www.wassersport-hoexter.de ) online und Bilder kommen auch in den nächsten Tagen.... 

Grüße Svenja


----------



## Peter88 (31. August 2008)

Ja war echt nett!

Schade war für dieses jahr schon mein letztes challenge rennen :traurig: hat mir viel spaß gemacht 

Bye
Peter


----------



## DerEismann (1. September 2008)

Auch ich kann nur sagen: "Supermegahyperintergalaktisch" klasse gemacht.... War echt eine schöne Veranstaltung 

Kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag: Wenigstens eine Stelle für Wasser unterwegs hätte sein können... War echt hardcore bei der Hitze

Ansonsten weiter so und Grüße aus Bevern....

DerEismann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amitab (1. September 2008)

Ich fands insgesammt auch sehr gut, war mein erstes Rennen und ganz sicher nicht mein letztes. 
Das Abräumen zum Schluss ging ja auch recht schnell, hab ich mir schlimmer vorgestellt.

Zu den Bildern... die werden heute Abend online abrufbar sein. Es sind insgesammt an die 680 Bilder.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Joscha (1. September 2008)

auch hier nochmal... War nen super Event! hat spass gemacht


und hier noch ein paar Bilder die sich mysteriöser Weise auf meiner Kamera eingefunden haben
klick


----------



## uwero (1. September 2008)

@Joscha, danke für die tollen Fotos im Netz, dass sieht schon ziemlich professionell aus! Großes Lob! 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Stronglight (1. September 2008)

hat das einen bestimmten Grund weshalb es ausgerechnet kein Foto von der Siegerehrung der Lizenzer gibt...


----------



## Joscha (1. September 2008)

@uwe
das lob gebe ich gerne weiter, ich persönlich habe nur die siegerehrung geknippst, bin ja mit gefahre 

@stronglight
mh da muss ich wohl grad die kamera beiseite gelegt haben 

aber denke mal das die anderen die bestimmt mitgeknippst haben


----------



## uwero (1. September 2008)

Stronglight schrieb:


> hat das einen bestimmten Grund weshalb es ausgerechnet kein Foto von der Siegerehrung der Lizenzer gibt...



Hi Stronglight, noch kurz warten, heute abend sollen unsere Pics online sein ..


----------



## Stronglight (1. September 2008)

Jo, dann warte ich mal bis heute Abend ab   wer hatte sich denn immer hinter den Bäumen zum knipsen versteckt, gibt's da auch 'ne Seite?


----------



## uwero (1. September 2008)

Hi Marc,

das waren zwei unserer Junioren, die Jungs machen gute Fotos. Einen Profi können und wollen wir uns nicht leisten. Die Challenge-Rennen sind halt noch immer nette Familien-Rennen und keine Profi-Veranstaltungen.

Ich habe mir gerade Deine Pics angesehen, gestern und auf den Pics bist Du mit dem Bundesadler unterwegs, hat das etwas zusagen oder habe ich was verpasst?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Stronglight (1. September 2008)

nönö, da haste nix verpasst, hatte ich mal für'n Worlcup bekommen den ich aber dummerweise Krankheitsbedingt nicht mitfahren konnte 

Das Foto sieht aber einfach nur nett aus mit dem Himmel  obwohl es tolles Wetter war, sieht's aus als wenn es jeden Moment gewittern würde...hehe...

ach so, und Gestern hatte ich ja nur die alte BDR Hose  - ohne gerupften Vogel... - an weil meine andere nicht gewaschen war und ich keine andere so schnell zur Hand hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amitab (1. September 2008)

So, nun sind unsere "pics" auch online. 

Einfach auf Karte 1, 2 oder 3 klicken und die Galerie wird geöffnet.

DIREKTLINK
WASSERSPORT HÖXTER

Karte_1 = Svenja Tillberg
Karte_2 = Tim Rotermund
Karte_3 = Tobias Beverung

Viel Spaß beim anschauen der Bilder.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Stronglight (1. September 2008)

Na das sind doch mal klasse Pics geworden !!!


----------



## MUD´doc (2. September 2008)

Moin
Hab auch noch ein paar Pics auf meiner Digi gehabt 
War echt Topp und bin ´nu schon auf das nächste Mal gespannt.
Hoffe, euer gestürzten Fahrerin gehts wieder gut. 
Selbst letztens einen Köpper gemacht und kanns gut nachvollziehen =[P
Ride on | your MUD´doc


----------



## Dirkinho (3. September 2008)

Hallo Uwe,

kompliment auch vom Radsport Hochsolling. War ein klasse Rennen mit toller Atmosphäre im Start/Ziel. Das mit dem Parcours war doch mal was anderes und war auch mal was technisches statt der oft anzutreffenden Waldautobahnen, auf denen man auch mit dem Klapprad fahren kann 

Freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr. Dann hoffentlich mit Verpflegung am Ende der Leiter

Grüße aus Holzminden,

Dirk


----------



## s.till (3. September 2008)

Stronglight schrieb:


> hat das einen bestimmten Grund weshalb es ausgerechnet kein Foto von der Siegerehrung der Lizenzer gibt...




Auf der wunderschönen Wassersport-hoexter.de homepage unter dem Punkt Race to sky/Bilder gibt es SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH auch ein Siegerfoto der Lizenzer !


----------



## ratpack (3. September 2008)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Das mit dem Parcours war doch mal was anderes und war auch mal was technisches statt der oft anzutreffenden Waldautobahnen, auf denen man auch mit dem Klapprad fahren kann
> Grüße aus Holzminden,
> Dirk



Wie wäre es denn mit "A Hard Day's Work", ob das wohl mit dem Klapprad klappt oder ob es zusammenklappt?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (4. September 2008)

ratpack schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit "A Hard Day's Work", ob das wohl mit dem Klapprad klappt oder ob es zusammenklappt?
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Moin,

wir planen ein 3er Team. Bisher bin ich leider der einzige mit Klapprad im Team, so daß ich mannschaftsinternen Neid aufkommen sehe 

Grüße,

Dirk


----------



## uwero (6. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bitte schon vormerken:

das nächste Rennen des MTB Race Team Höxter findet am 02.05.2009 in Höxter statt! Geplant ist ein Altstadtrennen mit Einlagen im Parkhaus etc...., lasst Euch überraschen

Wir sehen uns in Barntrup!!!!


----------



## Dirkinho (7. September 2008)

uwero schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bitte schon vormerken:
> 
> ...



Das klingt nett. Sind uns übrigens vorgestern im Wald bei Hellental begegnet.

Dann bis Barntrup!

Grüße,,

Dirk


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (7. September 2008)

Hallo Leut's,
habe mir gestern die Strecke in Barntrup angeschaut, sehr schön würde ich mal sagen.
Alles bei, Singeltrail, Steigung , Abfahrt, eigentlich alles was das Herz begehrt.

Natürlich fängt es ja schon Samstag an, da kann man sich die Strecke ja noch einmal anschauen!
Programm ist ja ab 15.00 Uhr! Wer nicht kommt ist selber schuld!!
Ach ja, nochmal ein Lob an die hervorragende Veranstaltung in Boffzen, einfach klasse Event!!! 

Gruß, Uwe!


----------



## uwero (7. September 2008)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Das klingt nett. Sind uns übrigens vorgestern im Wald bei Hellental begegnet.
> 
> Dann bis Barntrup!
> 
> ...



Hi Dirk,

sorry, habe Dich so schnell nicht erkannt .....

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Dirkinho (7. September 2008)

uwero schrieb:


> Hi Dirk,
> 
> sorry, habe Dich so schnell nicht erkannt .....
> 
> Gruß Uwe



... bist ja auch immer flink unterwegs


----------



## W. Schlegel (8. September 2008)

uwero schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bitte schon vormerken:
> 
> ...


 
==================================================

Hallo Uwe,
habe auch am "Race to Sky" teilgenommen und war sehr begeistert von dem Rennen und der Atmosphäre und kann mich Dirkinho nur anschliessen. 
War mein erstes Rennen und bin nur auf Ankommen gefahren - die Himmelsleiter war echt brutal ! Trotzdem hat es Spass gemacht und denke darüber nach im nächsten Jahr an weiteren Rennen teilzunehmen. Freue mich schon auf das Rennen in Höxter. 

Wo erhalte ich denn Info´s über andere regionale MTB - Veranstaltungen ?


----------



## Dirkinho (8. September 2008)

W. Schlegel schrieb:


> ==================================================
> 
> Hallo Uwe,
> habe auch am "Race to Sky" teilgenommen und war sehr begeistert von dem Rennen und der Atmosphäre und kann mich Dirkinho nur anschliessen.
> ...



Schau mal auf www.challenge4mtb.de

Dann viel Spaß bei den Rennen!


----------



## uwero (8. September 2008)

W. Schlegel schrieb:


> ==================================================
> 
> Hallo Uwe,
> habe auch am "Race to Sky" teilgenommen und war sehr begeistert von dem Rennen und der Atmosphäre und kann mich Dirkinho nur anschliessen.
> ...



Hallo W. (?)

einige Rennen findest auf der Challenge4MTB Website, www.challenge4mtb.de.

IN diesem sind auf jeden Fall noch interessant:

Deutsche Hobbymeisterschaft Bad Salzdetfurth, 20.09
A Hard Day´s Work, Barntrup, 21.09.
Langenberg-Marathon, 04.10.

Sonst gibt es leider nicht mehr so viele Rennen. In 2009 beginnt es dann ca. im März/April mit dem Marathon in Hellental und einem XC Rennen in Oelde.

Wir haben (fast) entschieden in diesem Jahr eine lockere Winter-Tranings-Rennserie zu fahren. Das bedeutet, dass wir uns ab ca. Okt. alle 2-3 Wochen treffen und ein völlig unkompliziertes Jedermann-Rennen fahren. Vielleicht schließen sich noch einige andere Vereine an.

Ich habe gesehen, dass Du in Holzminden wohnst, wenn Du Lust hast komme doch zu unserem Training, Mittwochs 17.30, Samstags 14.00h, Treffpunkt an unserem Bootshaus. Wir sind diese Woche nicht da, da wir in Saalbach starten.

Herzliche Grüße
Uwe


----------



## W. Schlegel (11. September 2008)

uwero schrieb:


> Hallo W. (?)
> 
> einige Rennen findest auf der Challenge4MTB Website, www.challenge4mtb.de.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Uwe,
danke für Deine Einladung. Werde wenn es bei mir zeitlich passt gerne einmal vorbeischauen. Meistens fahre ich Sonntags vormittags bei schönem Wetter mit dem Rennrad, ansonsten mit dem MTB - locker durch den Solling.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rj (24. September 2008)

Hier gibt es bewegte Bilder vom Rennen.

Kidsrace: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NEw-FpYLRqI"

Hauptrennen: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=bGkN4OfICHE 

Gruß -rj


----------



## Stronglight (24. September 2008)

Haha...super.. zum Glück hat der Kameramann aus gemacht bevor ich fast in die Absperrung gefahren bin 
Ja war schon 'ne coole Veranstaltung!


----------



## Stronglight (24. September 2008)

Kann man da wohl auch 'ne DVD von ordern? (Vorausgesetzt die Qualität ist besser)


----------



## uwero (24. September 2008)

Sprech mal Reinhard an, ich habe eine DVD, super Qualität

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Stronglight (24. September 2008)

jo, hab' ihn gerade angemailt...

Bald geht die Cross-Saison los....

fährt hier jemand mit: http://www.grenzgaenger-mtb.de/


----------



## Peter88 (24. September 2008)

Ich bin beim 12 st. rennen am start! Wird sicher mega kalt und hart..:geil:

Bis denn
Peter


----------



## uwero (24. September 2008)

Stronglight schrieb:


> jo, hab' ihn gerade angemailt...
> 
> Bald geht die Cross-Saison los....
> 
> fährt hier jemand mit: http://www.grenzgaenger-mtb.de/



neeeeeeeeeeee, die 24h zdf und die 8 stunden von barntrup reichen für dieses jahr ....

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Joscha (24. September 2008)

schöne videos sinds geworden, bringen die stimmung super rüber, danke


----------



## SollingTourer (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

scheint ja richtig Winterschlaf angesagt zu sein bei den Bikern aus dem Wesertal.
Was machen die planungen zum Altstadtrennen?

Gruss Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Solling-Tourer,

..... nix Winterschlaf, in den letzten Wochen haben zumindest einigermaßen umfangreich telefoniert. Heute bin ich im Regen auf dem Renner zum Meisterschrauber nach Vinsebeck geradelt. In der nächste Woche wechsel ich das Sportgerät und werde die Tourenski auf die Berge wuchten. Und im Januar fahren wir das Training dann wieder hoch.

Die Planung Altstadtrennen läuft sehr gut, der Termin 02.05. steht, wird bestimmt ein interessantes Rennen, an einem Samstag morgen in Hx in der vollen Fußgängerzone ..... Zuschauer sind garantiert!

Viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## SollingTourer (21. Dezember 2008)

Wie fangt ihr denn das Training im Januar wieder an?
Soll das Altstadtrennen den nur in der Stadt stattfinden oder gehts auch raus? Vieleicht hoch zum Rodeneck?

Gruss Frank


----------



## uwero (21. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

das nächste Training findet am 07.01.08, 18.00h statt. Treffpunkt ist am Bootshaus. Das Altstadtrennen wird vorauss. auch in den Bielenberg führen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Dirkinho (21. Dezember 2008)

Hi Uwe,

das klingt echt spannend.

@Sollingtourer

Hey Frankie, was mach Dein Spark. Wollte Dienstag ne Tour drehen so gegen Mittag. Biste dabei?


----------



## SollingTourer (21. Dezember 2008)

Hi Dirk,

das Spark rollt im Moment im Keller. Hat aber schon reichlich Meilen gesammelt. Freut sich auf besseres Wetter. Diese Woche habe ich nur zwei Tage getrampelt, dann war erstmal Grippe angesagt.Do, Fr und Samstag voll im Bett verbracht. Naja, morgen gehts mit eifer wieder in die Arbeit. Ist bestimmt ne Menge liegengeblieben. Würde Dienstag gern wenn gut Wetter ist biken gehen, glaub aber das ich da am Arbeiten bin.
Sonst alles Ok mit dem Bike. Hab die Tage den Remote vom Dämpfer kaputt gemacht. Ist aber nicht tragisch. Will bis die Saison anfängt noch die Laufräder optimieren und die Bremsen ändern.

Gruss Frank


----------

